# Looking to move to Spain to learn Spanish



## Bear Trader (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. I want to learn Spanish and I have given myself 1 year to learn so therefore decided to move to Spain to do this.

I am sometimes a tad confused. While I do want the metropolitan life, I also want the golf course, the nice weather maybe a beach (not important)

I was thinking Barcelona at first - then thought it wont be the best place to learn Spanish. Of course Madrid was my next choice but do I really want this moving from London?


So I think I want somewhere vibrant with Golf (also want to learn this) and a good Spanish school. 

Anyway any help would appreciated. 

I am 41 
Budget for rent no more than £1200pm as I would also spending a good deal of time in London too and there would be weeks where I wont be in Spain.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't choose one place, choose 3 or 4 and spend a few months in each. Spanish schools tend to become a drag after a month or so and they tend to recycle material, a lot of which is based on the local culture. A much better option is to move between schools and to move between towns, so you get the benefit of different teaching methods, while at the same time being presented with new topics to study in Spanish. Also take a break between schools - language learning is intense and you need to give your poor brain a break now and then so it can absorb the information. Also don't expect to become fluent in a year.

If you are beginning Castillian Spanish then Barcelona is fine, but obviously it doesn't present so many opportunities if you are trying to perfect it. But then again that could be said for quite a few parts of Spain.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Bear Trader said:


> Hello everyone. I want to learn Spanish and I have given myself 1 year to learn so therefore decided to move to Spain to do this.
> 
> I am sometimes a tad confused. While I do want the metropolitan life, I also want the golf course, the nice weather maybe a beach (not important)
> 
> ...


The best place to learn Spanish is to work on an estate for your board and lodgings. Working long side other Spaniards will be the most beneficial way o learning. I know this, a 2nd cousin has been over here doing exactly that. Within weeks he had learned basic conversational Spanish.


----------



## Bear Trader (Jun 3, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Don't choose one place, choose 3 or 4 and spend a few months in each. Spanish schools tend to become a drag after a month or so and they tend to recycle material, a lot of which is based on the local culture. A much better option is to move between schools and to move between towns, so you get the benefit of different teaching methods, while at the same time being presented with new topics to study in Spanish. Also take a break between schools - language learning is intense and you need to give your poor brain a break now and then so it can absorb the information. Also don't expect to become fluent in a year.
> 
> If you are beginning Castillian Spanish then Barcelona is fine, but obviously it doesn't present so many opportunities if you are trying to perfect it. But then again that could be said for quite a few parts of Spain.



I hear you. I dont mind moving to different towns but the rent issue wont be that easy I think. Maybe I can meet a senorita there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

All good advice about academies and working on a farm type place, but I think you've got a good point too about the rents.
Maybe stay in the same place but go to a couple of different academies. In the FAQ's there's info about some volunteer places - workaway I think was one of them where you go and help out on a farm or garden project or something like that.
If you decide for Madrid, OK it's a city but nothing like the size of London, and there a good places to visit near by or nearish - Toledo, Avila, Salamanca, Burgos, Segovia including La Granja, and for climbing/ walking La Pedriza, Patones, Cercedilla, Navacerada... 
The nearest beach is at least 4 hours away, but the transport is good. You'd probably want to get out of the city in July and August.
As for accommodation perhaps you could look at hostals, or sharing a flat - just Google flat share Madrid


----------



## Bear Trader (Jun 3, 2013)

Aron said:


> The best place to learn Spanish is to work on an estate for your board and lodgings. Working long side other Spaniards will be the most beneficial way o learning. I know this, a 2nd cousin has been over here doing exactly that. Within weeks he had learned basic conversational Spanish.


Good idea but not sure I can work for anyone. Maybe find some sort of independent work?


----------



## Bear Trader (Jun 3, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> All good advice about academies and working on a farm type place, but I think you've got a good point too about the rents.
> Maybe stay in the same place but go to a couple of different academies. In the FAQ's there's info about some volunteer places - workaway I think was one of them where you go and help out on a farm or garden project or something like that.
> If you decide for Madrid, OK it's a city but nothing like the size of London, and there a good places to visit near by or nearish - Toledo, Avila, Salamanca, Burgos, Segovia including La Granja, and for climbing/ walking La Pedriza, Patones, Cercedilla, Navacerada...
> The nearest beach is at least 4 hours away, but the transport is good. You'd probably want to get out of the city in July and August.
> As for accommodation perhaps you could look at hostals, or sharing a flat - just Google flat share Madrid


Pesky, I am looking at September. The thing is I work online and dont want to spend too much time away. I feel just a few hours a day - would be fine for me but not at the expense of my work. So my options are really to maybe do voluntary work over the weekend. Classes in morning and then socialise evenings with locals. 

But I think Madrid is what I want. I dont really care for the beaches. But if its not Madrid then a resort with beach and golf.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Bear Trader said:


> Pesky, I am looking at September. The thing is I work online and dont want to spend too much time away. I feel just a few hours a day - would be fine for me but not at the expense of my work. So my options are really to maybe do voluntary work over the weekend. Classes in morning and then socialise evenings with locals.
> 
> But I think Madrid is what I want. I dont really care for the beaches. But if its not Madrid then a resort with beach and golf.


In Madrid you also have the option of intercambios in various bars, and you can earn a bit of extra cash teaching English. Madrid also has a couple of golf courses. You may want to brush up on the residency requirements beforehand though. If coming over in September you have the advantage of being able to split your stay over two tax years so you can avoid becoming tax resident if you are careful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> In Madrid you also have the option of intercambios in various bars, and you can earn a bit of extra cash teaching English. Madrid also has a couple of golf courses. You may want to brush up on the residency requirements beforehand though. If coming over in September you have the advantage of being able to split your stay over two tax years so you can avoid becoming tax resident if you are careful.


Yes, the intercambio thing is really popular I believe.
I'm really against earning "a bit of extra cash teaching English" though. English teaching should be taken seriously and you should know how to teach rather than how to speak English before you take cash off the locals. That's just me getting hot under the collar about my chosen profession ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, the intercambio thing is really popular I believe.
> I'm really against earning "a bit of extra cash teaching English" though. English teaching should be taken seriously and you should know how to teach rather than how to speak English before you take cash off the locals. That's just me getting hot under the collar about my chosen profession ...


and there is a huge difference between speaking it with all the slovenly usages that we ALL pick up during normal everyday living and teaching it correctly.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, the intercambio thing is really popular I believe.
> I'm really against earning "a bit of extra cash teaching English" though. English teaching should be taken seriously and you should know how to teach rather than how to speak English before you take cash off the locals. That's just me getting hot under the collar about my chosen profession ...



It's a market like any other. Some people will pay more to be taught well by someone who has done training and has experience, others will pay less just to chat to someone in English, or have some help with their child's homework. As ever the amount of cash you take should relate to the service you provide, but that doesn't mean people should not have access to native English speakers simply because they can't get hold of or afford a fully qualified teacher.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> It's a market like any other. Some people will pay more to be taught well by someone who has done training and has experience, others will pay less just to chat to someone in English, or have some help with their child's homework. As ever the amount of cash you take should relate to the service you provide, but that doesn't mean people should not have access to native English speakers simply because they can't get hold of or afford a fully qualified teacher.


I know that there are hundreds of native English people who are making extra cash by in this way, and it's not going to stop any time soon. However, I'm not going to encourage it, especially as it does me a disservice and also does very little for the people who are actually trying to learn English usually.
Thankfully things have changed and are still changing allbeit slowly. When I first came, the English teaching in the state schools my students came from consisted of (bad) translation exercises and the exams were paragraphs that had been given out the week before for the students to learn off by heart.The students realised that this was not language learning at its best and came to the academy. Nowadays more students realise that taking classes with a native speaker isn't any guarantee either, but it's true you can end up paying a fortune for classes.
What I object to is an unqualified, unexperienced person saying that they are a teacher, and on top of that charging someone for it. Chatting with someone is chatting and the most you should get out of it is a cup of coffee.
I can drive, but I don't repair cars and if I did any mechanics on another person's car I should probably pay them, rather than getting them to pay me.
The same way of thinking should apply to foreign language teaching IMHO.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

If the demand to spend time with a native speaker is there (which obviously it is), then I don't see anything wrong in paying for conversation time. Time is money!
Not as if the dedicated teachers can't earn well in Madrid - as you can see from Profesores - Madrid they typically charge 25-35 euros per hour for private classes.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Bear Trader said:


> Pesky, I am looking at September. The thing is I work online and dont want to spend too much time away. I feel just a few hours a day - would be fine for me but not at the expense of my work. So my options are really to maybe do voluntary work over the weekend. Classes in morning and then socialise evenings with locals.
> 
> But I think Madrid is what I want. I dont really care for the beaches. But if its not Madrid then a resort with beach and golf.


Madrid is probably your best option - at least for your initial spell. You've stated you need to travel back regularly to London, and from Madrid there are flights to both Heathrow and City (!), as well as the cheap flights to Gatwick, Luton etc. If it wasn't for that, I'd suggest Salamanca or even Granada, but you'd spend a lot more time travelling.
It's also well connected to the Med sea with high speed train lines, if you need to get to the beach (although the north coast is imo more beautiful).
A lot of language schools to choose from, so you should be able to get a budget option (without losing quality).
But accommodation can be more expensive, certainly hotel/hostal isn't cheap. Try and book with a language school that will help you find suitable digs.
Also remember that inland cities get cold in winter, and from December to April there is a chance of snow.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

webmarcos said:


> If the demand to spend time with a native speaker is there (which obviously it is), then I don't see anything wrong in paying for conversation time. Time is money!
> Not as if the dedicated teachers can't earn well in Madrid - as you can see from Profesores - Madrid they typically charge 25-35 euros per hour for private classes.


In Madrid, maybe, but here you are very lucky to get €10, and most only charge €4 or €5 for kids who need help with school (useless teacher at local school) on the basis that the future of the village, depends on the kids of today getting gainful employment when they leave school and for many that will mean having a good command of English. Charity begins at home and 'home' means the village. We also get some payments in kind by way of fruit and veg, etc. and even extra virgin olive oil, hand pressed!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

webmarcos said:


> Madrid is probably your best option - at least for your initial spell. You've stated you need to travel back regularly to London, and from Madrid there are flights to both Heathrow and City (!), as well as the cheap flights to Gatwick, Luton etc. If it wasn't for that, I'd suggest Salamanca or even Granada, but you'd spend a lot more time travelling.
> It's also well connected to the Med sea with high speed train lines, if you need to get to the beach (although the north coast is imo more beautiful).
> A lot of language schools to choose from, so you should be able to get a budget option (without losing quality).
> But accommodation can be more expensive, certainly hotel/hostal isn't cheap. Try and book with a language school that will help you find suitable digs.
> Also remember that inland cities get cold in winter, and from December to April there is a chance of snow.


BUT he will need to be a properly qualified teacher - the "I can speak it, therefore I can teach it" attitude is not accepted!

From Granada, from 25th July BA will start flights direct to London City.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> BUT he will need to be a properly qualified teacher - the "I can speak it, therefore I can teach it" attitude is not accepted!
> 
> From Granada, from 25th July BA will start flights direct to London City.


I'm not suggesting he works as a full-time teacher, just stating that if people are prepared to pay for conversation time, I can't see much wrong in that. The rest of my info was regards the Spanish language schools that he's thinking of attending.

Yes I've heard that Granada will get a link to London at long last (there have been others in the past, but quickly stopped). It'll be interesting if they offer decent fares or merely take advantage..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

webmarcos said:


> If the demand to spend time with a native speaker is there (which obviously it is), then I don't see anything wrong in paying for conversation time. Time is money!
> Not as if the dedicated teachers can't earn well in Madrid - as you can see from Profesores - Madrid they typically charge 25-35 euros per hour for private classes.


Hahaha
I know, I'm on that site.
All the teachers on there are qualified and experienced.

Anyway, poor OP has not said anything about giving classes. My posts were in reply to a comment from another poster who I agreed with about everything except the reference to picking up some money by giving conversation.

I'd recommend the OP to go to well established schools as Spanish teaching is where English teaching was a few years ago with not many qualified people giving classes, especially now with the crisis in full swing. Here are 2 options

IH Madrid

Learn Spanish in Spain. The Instituto Cervantes database where you can find language schools and Spanish language courses in Spain


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ...
> What I object to is an unqualified, unexperienced person saying that they are a teacher, and on top of that charging someone for it. Chatting with someone is chatting and the most you should get out of it is a cup of coffee.
> I can drive, but I don't repair cars and if I did any mechanics on another person's car I should probably pay them, rather than getting them to pay me.
> The same way of thinking should apply to foreign language teaching IMHO.


Yes I agree that people shouldn't dilute your profession by pretending they are something they aren't. Same could be said for estate agents, plumbers, builders, etc. I've seen "builders" being hired on the spot outside Legazpi metro - someone with a job on just goes around asking people on the street if they fancy a days work. But then again I've seen plenty of qualified and experienced English teachers describe themselves as "Language Professionals" when the only language they could speak well was English.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Another reason for choosing Madrid - there will be lots of places to practise intercambios. The main disadvantage is it's a more expensive city than say somewhere in the south. 
Granada is a fantastic place for a month or so - I did a course there myself over 20 years ago (incidentally the language teaching was more advanced than English teaching at that stage). But the local Andaluz accent may make practising your new skills a little difficult.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chopera said:


> But then again I've seen plenty of qualified and experienced English teachers describe themselves as "Language Professionals" when the only language they could speak well was English.


and with some of them, their English wasn't very good either. We've had a few on the forums in the past and their spelling and grammar were atrocious. I know this is only a forum and not an assessment of linguistic ability but mere pride should be enough to make sure that one's writing/scribbles are correct and well written if only so that others who will read the post will understand what is being said!


----------

